# Some Of My Labels



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## TheTooth (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice looking labels. So far, I'm just using a variant of my beer bottle labels. They are not nearly as nice looking as your labels, but they tell me what's in the bottle. 

This is my basic logo... labels typically replace the picture and the tagline with the name/varietal, year, and ABV.


----------



## Wray (Dec 9, 2008)

*great labels*

how do you do that?


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 9, 2008)

Wray said:


> how do you do that?



What do you mean? "How do we make labels?" or "how do we post images?"


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2008)

Tooth, I love the Corvette, I would probably just change the license plate with the varietal.


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 9, 2008)

Wade E said:


> Tooth, I love the Corvette, I would probably just change the license plate with the varietal.



That's a good idea, but I'm not sure how visible it would be.

Here is what my labels look like for the mead and port I made this year:


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2008)

They do look great like that, do you get round peel off labels for them or do you have to cut tem all out?


----------



## Wray (Dec 10, 2008)

What program do you use to make your labels?They look great!


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 10, 2008)

Wade E said:


> They do look great like that, do you get round peel off labels for them or do you have to cut tem all out?



I bought round peel-off labels. I'll try to remember to take a picture of some bottles when I get home from work.


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 10, 2008)

Wray said:


> What program do you use to make your labels?They look great!



I use Microsoft Publisher.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

I use Microsoft Picture it, Photoshop, and this free one depending on what I want. the only reason I use more then 1 sometimes is because Im not to familiar with the super programs like Photoshop.
Here is a link to the free software to do labels and you dont have to download it to your computer just open it up so you may wnt to bookmark it! 

http://sumopaint.com/


----------



## Wray (Dec 10, 2008)

*link*

thanks for the link.


----------



## oldwino (Dec 14, 2008)

Microsoft Publisher program on Microsoft Office does a great job. I just use Avery shipping labels. (6 to a page) Create your own graphics, pix, text, or anything else you want put on a label. Down load pix from the web. Now you can do everything on these computers. 35 years ago I was writing on the bottles with crayons.


----------

